# France- Normandy & Northern Regions.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We are heading for Normandy for 3 weeks later this month, and as we are getting a late afternoon Eurotunnel we intend to stay at one of the Aires at LE CROTOY. Can anyone recommend which Aire to stay, considering easy access and quiet surroundings etc. Listed in "All the Aires France" there are two Aires, one by the beach and one by the port.
We have stayed at the LE TORQUET Aires and just wanted to try LE CROTOY.

We are touring Normandy (mainly coastal route) if anyone can recommend Aires and campsites etc.

Thanks.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Sennen

We have just come back from awesome trip to France. We went on the Tunnel first night we stayed for free at Cite Europe, come off Tunnel and turn right and its sign posted. There are loads of vans there you can stay as long as you want and just make sure you go left into the camping car section. You can then fill up at Auchan fuel was cheapest there and loads of supermarkets to stock up - wouldn't take much food with you as supermarkets are houge!

We stayed at two aires inland in Normandie one at Ducey which was superb and loads of restaurants and ancestral home of Montgomery. We stayed at one at Bushy or something like that if you want exact details let me know.

We also stayed at Haliotis campsite think that could be in Brittany though its on the campsite data base - best site we went to lovely with heated pool and showers as good as home!

Want any more info and GPS let me know.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Sennen,

We called in at Le Crotoy last week (the one by the beach); however as with one or two listing's in the Aire's guide the term beach can be a bit misleading.

Didn't stay due to the kids expecting slightly more; but it seemed a nice quiet aire.

A little further north Quend-Plage-Les Pins is a nice aire 7 Euros to park for 24hrs and right next to the beach (one with sea!)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> We are heading for Normandy for 3 weeks later this month, and as we are getting a late afternoon Eurotunnel we intend to stay at one of the Aires at LE CROTOY. Can anyone recommend which Aire to stay, considering easy access and quiet surroundings etc. Listed in "All the Aires France" there are two Aires, one by the beach and one by the port.
> We have stayed at the LE TORQUET Aires and just wanted to try LE CROTOY.
> Thanks.


Don't forget the MHF Database they're both there :wink: ....

>Le Crotoy 1<

>Le Crotoy 2<

pete


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks peejay, forgot about the MHF database in this case.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sennen523 said:


> Thanks peejay, forgot about the MHF database in this case.


No Probs, theres another aire at Berck plage, minimal facilities but a few hundred yards from the beach.
Further down, an excellent aire at Le Treport, short walk to the town.
The aire at Dieppe is a good one too, just round the corner from the ferry port and a nice stroll along the harbour into Dieppe, an excellent town for shopping that often gets passed by.
Further along is St Valery En Caux, right by the sea but very popular and units are parked very close together.
I also noticed the other day that there is what looks like a nice aire at Etretat, another seaside town well worth visiting....

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=4327&Localité=ETRETAT

All the others mentioned are in the database along with many more from that region.

have a great holiday.

pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

St Valery sur Somme is our favourite. Plenty of room and quiet. 10 minute walk from town with lots of good restaurants. Historically, this is the place that William sailed from for the Battle of Hastings.
Gerry


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Just some tips for nornamdy

Dont bother with the aire at le portel or the harbour at Bologne as the leportel is crowded (and a bit rough) and Bolounge harbour only has 4 spaces.

Nice aires i used in june are Le touquet, Valerie sur somme. Valerie en caux (free - use the car park spaces if the ones near the harbour wall are full). Valuettes sur mer (very nice - near beach with lovely views of the hills but not much to do. few shops etc but not very big). 

Calcale, Granveill and Le treport (you can walk into a big towm in 10 mins from each).
Mont st Micheal - park on the car park along the access road near to the mount - it doesnt flood. there is also an another aire at MSM opposie the campsite which has shops and supermarket if you like that sort of thing. the aire is one with dedicated pitches but they are on grass - with concrete access roads. The walk is about 1.5 miles to the mount.


Hope this is usefull

Phill


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We stayed at the Aire at Granville on Normandy Atlantic coast last week. The aire is at the top of the town, by the light house, which is the location of the well kept remains of gun emplacements which were part of the Atlantic Wall. The aire takes approx 30 MH's, [ not 20 foot rule!], and is free except for 1900-0700 which costs 5 Euros. There is a service point. Granville itself is a cracking town and market day is Saturday.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

May give you an idea or two:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5539.html

Dave


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Hi Sennen
> 
> We also stayed at Haliotis campsite think that could be in Brittany though its on the campsite data base - best site we went to lovely with heated pool and showers as good as home!
> 
> ...


When I read this the first time I thought you had stayed at the

Halitosis camp site.

duh


----------



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

We agree with GerryD St Valery sur Somme is our favourite.Quiet with lots of space and 10 mins from town


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

I notice some have recommended the aire at Le Treport, WHY???
It is at the entrance to the town dump, near to the sewage works and just a few hundred yards from a large factory which when we were there belched smoke and noise day & night. We only stayed one night and left early in the morning to get away from the stench. The actual site was fine with h/ups, but there are far nicer places around.

Jackie


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
Thanks to everyone for your replies and to Dave for his brilliant account of his "Normandy Trip"

Thanks.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ha! Bandaid thats what we called it all time we stayed there and not a breath of foul air in sight - delightful place we are planning a revisit at some point.

Greenie


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*Site overlooking D Day landings*

We stopped at an Aire that overlooked Arromanches-les-Bains, not far from Bayeux as we toured coastline, room for plenty of MH site is located to east side of the town next to the `Cinema` showing landing etc, used during the day as car park but the vans were lined up facing out to sea.. only a few mins walk into town and a free little train returns to the parking area


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

Just to add our 2 penn'orth to the Le Treport debate, if you go "next door" to Mers-les-Bains there's a free aire next to the swimming baths. Very basic, no hook-ups but quiet once all the swimmers have gone home.

This aire is not listed in any of the usual guides, we just stumbled upon it by accident, having already spent a couple of nights on the Le Tréport site.

Nige&Cyn


----------

